
Show HN: A tea discovery and deals site - teainthedark
http://puretea.co
======
brudgers
Overall, the site does not seem to be built to meet my needs as a tea drinker.
The first thing I 'discovered' was a quiz that presented itself as mandatory.
Bypassing it to the Tea of the Day was not an overwhelming experience. It
lacked detailed information and informed opinion. Mostly it was a link to buy.

In general the site does not seem to be built around _my_ goals and there is
not a sense in which the company is interested in aligning its goals with
mine. I did not come to the site to take a quiz.

Clicking on the link to the Tea of the Day takes me to Amazon where buying
three of the product is about 25% greater unit cost.

It appears that , Amazon is running in a frame served over HTTP. Including the
login page. Clearly that's not in my interest.

